
The cardinal sin of community management - peter123
http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2009/09/cardinal-sin-of-community-management.html
======
skmurphy
I think this is one of Eric Ries' better posts this year: he is outlining a
risk startups face AFTER some early success, when your guard is down and you
are more inclined to believe that you know what you are doing--and as a result
you do not believe that you need to be as diligent at framing your hypotheses
and how you plan to verify them.

I think LinkedIn is violating this rule now, making a number of unilateral
changes to group functionality that have deleted features and made the entire
concept much less useful. They are not interested in a conversation at all,
the decision has been made and they have and moved on.

------
frossie
Good post. I would go as far as saying that not listening is the cardinal sin
of _any_ kind of management - I have seen some of the same issues come up with
employee management. Basically, don't fear to explain your problem and your
proposed solutions to those affected; best case scenario you will gain
valuable insight; there is no worst case scenario.

